# Update + 1 and a Half New Addition[s]



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey guys!
Ok well the last couple of months I have been real busy. I have now officially finished primary school, which I am very excited about. I have some really good news with all my 'tiels. Very excited. I would also just like the time to say, I now have the cage for my IRN. But... no birdy  *I* have made the choice to get the bird in August ---> now because of various reasons.

I am now proud to announce that I have a new flock member! Wallie is currently at his 4th home. He was someone's pet, but he escaped somehow. The people who own the caravan park in my town, one of their clients found him on their caravan one morning. The people who own the caravan park took him in, and kept him in the main office.

They found that he kept on screeching over people when they came into book. So they gave them to their family friends, who is one of the boys in my class. They made the decision to give him to me because he wasn't getting enough attention, and they wanted him to have a friends. He is now staying with me and he is incredibly happy. He will have a lifelong home with me. He has made friends with Dragon (what a surprise  ). They love screeching and talking to one another, and have swapped some tunes 

Now for my gorgeous new boy's photo's!

















Puff!









The reason I said 1 and a Half new additions is because....as some of you know, Skittles and Gadzooks have had one clutch, all clear (6). I was upset, but decided to put the box back in. They had 3 eggs, all clear when I checked ( they are tight sitters so I only get glimpses). I candled them, and was disappointed to find all of them clear. They eventually finished at 5, and I didn't bother to candle the other two, knowing they would be clear.

They last couple of days, Skittles and Gadzooks have been looser in their pattern. I realsed they were going off the nest, and pulled it down. I guess you would realise my suprise when I went to empty it and this was in it  :

















I was in a hurry to put it back up!Bub is doing fine. Unsure of age, I am estimating a week or so. Slight bruising on head though(Maybe crest coming?) Can't wait to see if she is a pearl or cinny.. (or both!?!)
Two days later or so:

























Mummy and Daddy:

























Not to leave out to others! I so (unfortunately ) Still have the mighty fierce dragon! He is still up to his naughty ways! Like lunging for camera's!

















And poor Minty ( Minnie Moo) has not improved yet. She seems to have reached a point where she just is hurting.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't know where to start! So you're getting an IRN after all? how exciting! 

Congrats on the new boy, he's very handsome, and congrats on the new bub, what a surprise that would have been. Minty looks bad, have you taken her back to a Vet or something? poor little thing.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow! I had no idea you were only in primary school. You seem very mature and type well for your age  Congrats for finishing.. off to high school next year hey? 

The new boy is super cute! I'm sure he will love the extra attention he'll be getting. 

Also what a great suprise with the new little one! Hope he/she grows up healthy and strong. Will you be hand raising it?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Thankyou. Wallie is gorgeous, he sings Jingle Bells and this other song I can't put my finger on  . I was soo suprised! Little cuite it is though. I wish I had seen it younger, Then I would know if it was a cinny or not!

Minty was given some bittering spray, it is meant to make them go "yuck!" But she chewed through it. The vet gave me some stronger stuff, and she started looking quite sick and thirsty, and was plucking even more. I took her off it. She just doesnt seem like she _wants_ to get better


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

cheekyboy said:


> Wow! I had no idea you were only in primary school. You seem very mature and type well for your age  Congrats for finishing.. off to high school next year hey?
> 
> The new boy is super cute! I'm sure he will love the extra attention he'll be getting.
> 
> Also what a great suprise with the new little one! Hope he/she grows up healthy and strong. Will you be hand raising it?


Thankyou :blush:. Yup, Little fish in a big pond . I will be handraising the bub, not all the way though. At about 4 weeks on.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm sure you'll thrive in high school  Was the best years of my life! (although I'm sure your old folks are always saying that.. I use to hate it and never believe them! haha)

Good luck with the hand rearing. Keep us posted!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Chicky is doing fine! I am desperately hoping for a female, I think Gadzooks is split to pearl, and I am unsure of Skittles' splits. So.... I really want a Cinnamon Pearl Hen! Or just a Cinnamon Hen...

Motherearl
Father:Cinnamon Split To {X1: Pearl}

male offspring:
50% Pearl Split To {X1: Cinnamon}
50% Grey Split To {X1: Cinnamon} {X2: Pearl}

female offspring:
50% Cinnamon Pearl
50% Cinnamon


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Another chick photo!


----------



## Cockatiel1212 (Dec 13, 2009)

awww she or he is sooo cute!! Im in love! I have a cinnimon Pearl hen


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

I absolutely adore Cinnamon Pearl's. They are just to cute, If it is a Cinny Pearl, I think I may need to force myself to keep it  I will name her Christmas I think. She needs a name ( It _will_ be a girl!  ) I estimate she is about 12-14 days old, they are meant to start opening their eyes about then.

I picked her up yesterday, and she had a little hiss at me  She is just got a small slit for her eyes, Will take a picture in a couple of days


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, She is starting to get in wing colours! But they are grey .... A Normal grey cock? >.<


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

That is so cute!!!!!!
i have 2 babies at the moment and i have 4 down the bottom and the youngest looks like tha


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's possibly a normal grey, have to wait and see.


----------

